# Running. What works for you? All types welcome! ;-)



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

I run 5 miles a day on my treadmill if I can, and love it. I've completed a 1/2 marathon so far, and want to do a full marathon in 2013 - with my absolute dream being running in the Grand Canyon (it's seriously bad ass to do so there, due to the terrain and heat...EXCITE!)

So, I'm looking to connect with other runners...and for fun, I saw this just now about exercise increasing brain size:

"Interestingly, after multiple generations, these animals began to develop innately high levels of substances that promote tissue growth and health, including a protein called brain-derived neurotrophic factor, or BDNF. These substances are important for endurance performance. They also are known to drive brain growth.

What all of this means, says David A. Raichlen, an anthropologist at the *University of Arizona* and an author of a new article about the evolution of human brains appearing in the January issue of Proceedings of the Royal Society Biology, is that physical activity may have helped to make early humans smarter."

Exercise and the Ever-Smarter Human Brain - NYTimes.com


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I've run on treadmills when recovering from orthopedic surgeries. But what works for me... really works... is trail running in the mountains behind my house. I don't enjoy running on pavement at all. I do go to the track too. That works for me but not if it's too cold or too windy. I have a specific interval routine I do at the track that keeps me from getting bored by it.

Really it's the trails. All about the trails. I run ultras. And I'd love to do a double Grand Canyon crossing some day.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

I run 5 K's. So less than you. But I don't run on the treadmill. I run in parks.

And I just found out about really cool running apps. The one that is decent is runtastic. And for those like zombies, can try Zombie Run.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Running outdoors.  

I don't do it often enough. I once placed second in a race with over 100 people. I need to work on my endurance now though, as I'm less active. I just bought some good running shoes though. I played soccer for a good part of my life. So that's where I got my running.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

What works for me as far as running........?

Doing things I love and competition to push me. Running for the hell of it.....not for me.
I used to be in a basketball league at a club, and 3 racquetball leagues at one time, yeah basically a gym rat, but running in a game is ideal for me. Although, I developed the habit of running at least 1 mile before any of those leagues started that night and.....after awhile it wasn't that bad i guess. 
It definitely helps to invest in great running shoes. Don't be cheap. Or you'll end up paying for it later haha.

And good for you @Dauntless on your running adventures and future goals


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Try a tough mudder or something like that, pretty addictive.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I am running all the time and this is always related to a woman. Curse them bitches with sticks, torches and pamphlets saying "death to All in Twilight the sexy MOFO"


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

bluekitdon said:


> Try a tough mudder or something like that, pretty addictive.


I don't know what that is, but I'll look it up, thank you ~


----------



## Zeit (Dec 24, 2012)

I realize running for me is super boring, unless it' with someone else.

Running with someone who is attractive is probably the most enjoyable.

Running tights :3


----------



## Zeit (Dec 24, 2012)

bluekitdon said:


> Try a tough mudder or something like that, pretty addictive.


I've wanted to do Tough Mudder for a while, but I was off on my training. Looks super fun.


And yes, I think physical activity lends to being smarter. I think lazy people now, here in the US, are much more inclined to being stupid. Just turn on netflix and stare at a screen for 8 hours, no thinking, just digesting.

That can't make you smart.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

I enjoy running because it, along with being in the company/or talking to certain individuals, really *smooths *me out - I stop focusing on the future, relax, and enjoy myself in the present.

It's a gift.


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

I love running. I used to be in my college's cross country and track team. I still run but not every day like I used to. Mostly because I like to do other things light weight lift, hike, swim, etc. and I don't want to be as thin as a Kenyan marathon runner.

I've done Tough Mudder two years in a row and plan to go again this summer.

When I do run, I head to the trails. There's nothing like running through the forest or up a mountain.


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

@Dauntless will you be my running buddy? :happy:


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

xrevolutionx said:


> I love running. I used to be in my college's cross country and track team. I still run but not every day like I used to. Mostly because I like to do other things light weight lift, hike, swim, etc. and I don't want to be as thin as a Kenyan marathon runner.
> 
> I've done Tough Mudder two years in a row and plan to go again this summer.
> 
> When I do run, I head to the trails. There's nothing like running through the forest or up a mountain.


Tough Mudder LOOKS SERIOUSLY FUN.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

xrevolutionx said:


> @Dauntless will you be my running buddy? :happy:












Seward.com – Alaska Starts Here! » Mt. Marathon Race – July 4th


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

Dauntless said:


> View attachment 57020
> 
> 
> 
> Seward.com – Alaska Starts Here! » Mt. Marathon Race – July 4th



I am down. Count me in.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

When I run alone, I prefer to be by myself. :wink:

I run for solitude and communion with nature. A nice 3 hour trail run does wonders for my stressed out and precarious emotional condition. If I can complete a circumnavigation of Bear Peak behind my house without seeing another human being I am in heaven.


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> I run 5 miles a day on my treadmill if I can, and love it. I've completed a 1/2 marathon so far, and want to do a full marathon in 2013 - with my absolute dream being running in the Grand Canyon (it's seriously bad ass to do so there, due to the terrain and heat...EXCITE!)


I'd like to begin by saying well done on the half marathon! I might like to do one someday. 
I don't actually go running properly but I am an avid cross trainer user. I usually run for about 4 and so much miles every other day. I have asthma and it actually has really helped me. I used to get chest infections or pneumonia every winter and there's no sign of it this year. I burn about 50 calories a turn (when it gets too easy i go up another 10 calories) and run in 10 calorie bursts. Yet again, have to do this because of my asthma, I get out of breath but it's improving.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

One of the best things we can do for our running and for our bodies is simply to spend more time on our feet whether running or not. A 20 year career as a desk jockey took its toll on me. Now I have a retail job where I am on my feet all day. Plus I walk a mile to the bus, a mile from the station to the shop, and reverse that at night. So I really don't know how many miles I cover on my feet every day, but it must be a lot even though the shop is small. We have two floors and we are up and down stairs all the time in a ten hour shift. The only times I am not on my feet are when I am on my knees fitting boots. Physically I feel like I keep getting stronger and more flexible. And it shows in the days when I run. Every run feels more free and easy than they ever were when I was chained to a desk and would only escape for a run. Running is one of those things that fuels my soul. Skiing, cooking, playing music, and running are the most wondrous gifts!


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

i love running  usually i run by myself as i don't have a partner that can keep up ^^ i also listen to rap music when i run  @itsme45 - i think you'll find this intresting


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Meirsho said:


> i love running  usually i run by myself as i don't have a partner that can keep up ^^ i also listen to rap music when i run  @_itsme45_ - i think you'll find this intresting


Thanks for the summon  Meh I think you'd have a problem keeping up with me hahaha




Dauntless said:


> I run 5 miles a day on my treadmill if I can, and love it. I've completed a 1/2 marathon so far, and want to do a full marathon in 2013 - with my absolute dream being running in the Grand Canyon (it's seriously bad ass to do so there, due to the terrain and heat...EXCITE!)
> 
> So, I'm looking to connect with other runners...and for fun, I saw this just now about exercise increasing brain size:
> 
> ...


Hey nice article, thanks for that. 

As for myself, I've been running for 3 years now, for enjoyment and for quite some goals in competitive running... marathon would be nice as well. Might do one in 2013 

In training, I like fast runs and hilly runs in streets & on trails.  It's great how time flies by without thinking much especially if it's a pace fast enough or if I'm running in new places or just in the hills. Navigation without a map and without stopping the run.. also great fun 

I'm into exercise physiology theories too and like to experiment along with tech gadgets  If anyone wants to ask about training, feel free to ask whatever question here and maybe I can help a bit.


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

I like to run in the forest. I either run fast for 2 km or i take a long jog on a 7 km road. Having music in my ears always helps keeping me motivated when i'm out for a long run. Some people like to put their foot down heels first but i prefer to run quickly on my toes, it's alot faster for me and it keeps me energetic


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> Thanks for the summon  Meh I think you'd have a problem keeping up with me hahaha


ok.
1.you dont live next door or the same continent^^
2.must u start an open war with me?u dont wanna get on my bad side MWAAAA!!!
3.i'm young and strong...oldie! even thou you might run better then me atm- it's only down hili from now 
4.running is boring..one can't dance or sing propley while running and listening to music.
5."I think"- that's your first mistake.
6.well i'm running out of creative here...ummm....ohh you're a girl..i donno why but it's for sure a reason!!
7.running isn't just about how good you're..nobody said nothing about dirty play..pushing..bashing.etc...anything aloud to win (no kicking my *****..a red line is a must and iput it here..i want kids in my far future^^)


----------



## Heather Bond (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a lazy sort of person, but running is the one thing that trains my mind and body to be productive versus lazy. I'm not a hard-core runner, but while at work, classes, and anything other than running, all I can think about is running. People ask me all the time why I love to run, and I ask them why they love to talk. It comes naturally to me. I've run ever since I could walk. I was one of two girls in my elementary classes who ran the whole mile on track day every year. Now, I run 5ks and 8ks in any sort of environment. My favorite places to run are pastures and woods. Keeps me focused, having to avoid cow droppings and trees.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

this app, great for beginners
Get Running | The human running coach


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Meirsho said:


> ok.
> 1.you dont live next door or the same continent^^
> 2.must u start an open war with me?u dont wanna get on my bad side MWAAAA!!!
> 3.i'm young and strong...oldie! even thou you might run better then me atm- it's only down hili from now
> ...


Hahaha you're too funny  Extra points for certain parts in your post 

Btw try a trail run on hard tricky hilly trails in woods alone without a map, you might never say again that running is boring  ...Yes of course I'm not debating that it can be very monotonous if you run a slow/easy pace on the same old flat asphalt road you've been to 1000 times. Though for me time still flies past pretty nicely in the "boring runs".


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

wow is itsme45 showing e-m-o-t-i-o-n-s ?happy to see you enjoy oyurself..even on my account^^
well iknow the lands for miles over miles around my house..nothing intresting..no hill..just sand and roads =]
did anyone here ever run and hold hands?or u just never had a partner that could keep up..


----------

